# Choctawhatchee - That's Fishing!



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

With the river in almost perfect conditon yesterday we set out from Black Creek Lodge with high expectations. Up Mitchell River to several lakes where the water was even more clear. We worked hard but the bite was simply not there for crickets and catalpa worms. We caught about 15 beam, but kept only 5. Could not believe it, but that's fishing sometimes. Yet, from reading other forums the bite was hot upstream from hwy 20. In one location kayakers found the Mother Lode in an area only yaks can go. I used to fish this lake off the river, but you can't get a Jon boat launched there anymore. 
So, today catfish will get my attention and hopefully the bite will go better. If that doesn't work then it's back to the mullet holes where they are still biting like crazy.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Get on em JB.
~JOE~


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

We had the same miserable results yesterday at Yates Lake, normally a prime bream lake. We found a large shellcracker bed that was void of life. We were either too late and the 'crackers had spawned out, or some very efficient fishermen got there before us. The odd part was we can usually catch bluegills when the shellcrackers have tapered off. None showed up yesterday. I think our biggest reason for a bad day was I bought six boxes of worms in anticipation of a slaughter. Our catch for the day was two small shellcrackers, two redbreasts, one spotted bass, and one largemouth.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Today wasn't any better....just two small eater cats. Now I have about 200 crickets to feed and try to keep alive until I can get back on the river for bream.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For some reason the river has not liked me the last two trips although others have been doing pretty good. I have a cage full of crickes to keep alive until next trip, but tommow I'm taking a friend to a mullet hole and hopefulloy get him a box full to smoke. 
I smoked some myself today that I caught a few days ago. Dressed and on ice in the garage regrigerator they will keep a few days and stay fresh.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going either tomorrow pm or Friday am. I smoked 19 mullet last week and have ate mullet dip so much that I am not wanting anymore anytime soon.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

About the same here for me, but I h ave some people who want to learn to catch and others who want me go get them some mullet


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Took a club member to a choctaw mullet hole this morning and managed to box 26 in three hours, but bite did not start for about 45 minutes after we got there. Once started it was pretty good. My friend wanted a bunch of mullet to smoke, fry and freeze. We quit when we got what he wanted. 
Reports from other mulleteers all of the river mullet holes are seeing heavy traffic and a lot of fish are being caught. This is prime time for river bream/shellcacker and folks are making hay while the sun shines. Buddy has been hounding river crappie this week with river minnows and is doing well for this time of year. 

Time to get on the water and go fishing if you have been slacking off.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad you had a good mullet trip, JB. I've been talking around since our pitiful shellcracker attempt last Monday, and no one "tore them up" during that cool spell. I opened up one of the two shellcrackers we did catch, and she was full of unripe eggs. That tells me they haven't spawned out just yet and maybe we have a chance to hit them a lick before the month is over. Don't forget I'm reporting from up north around the Montgomery area.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I think all the Choctawhatchee River catfish were sleeping or simply did not like my shrimp or cut bream bait. Three hours produced only one small eater channel and that was on an earthworm fishing for shellcrackers. This was about the same as my last trip. I think I need some kind of attitude adjustment or magic input from a higher power.
Two bream boats arrived at the landing as I was launching at 3:30P. One had two bream and the other enugh for a fish fry for the four of them.
Weather was rather nice although a bit warm in the sun. In the shade it was nice with a breeze. The river itself upstream from Berrian Lake is getting rather skinny in places. You need to know where the sandbars are so you can navigate the snags in the deeper water around the bar. Lot of 3 to 4 ft. water in the 'deep water'.
About every river landing you visit is being heavily used.....even during the week. It's that time of year for good fishing plus school is closed and so many people looking for something to do to break this crazy stay at home jazz. Thanks for what the outdoors has to offer .


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jb, bodupp
i felt the pain yesterday. friday was an excellent day to fish. the sun wasn't so hot, there was a nice breeze, and the redears were biting worms. just a half of a wiggler. caught 26 in about 2 hrs. but that was friday. yesterday, one dink bass and one small bluegill. what happened?
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

You must have caught them all on Friday, Jack. I wanted to try them again this week, but rain is forecast for most of the week.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> You must have caught them all on Friday, Jack. I wanted to try them again this week, but rain is forecast for most of the week.



Down here this morning about 15 dinks with only 2 or 3 good size crackers. Rather than use them for cat bait I'm thinking I might just clean all of them and fry crispy.....bones and all eat good crispy. Haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

just had a couple fried up in zatarains with hushpuppy and corn on the cob. yummm
jack


----------

